
PyFlickr – An Unofficial Flickr API - Syashin
https://github.com/rf777rf777/PyFlickr
======
Syashin
This is my first PYPI package,it provides python-developers to access to user,
albums, photos and some public information from Flickr website, even to
download other's public photos and albums.

